# Kayfun Mod



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Saw this in the UK Vapors forum, isn't it a gorgeous looking thing! 18350 Kicked mod with a Kayfun inside, would love to have one.












Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

That is gorgeous looking - I can sit and vape on that beaut at an opera instead of getting bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

It does look like a gentleman's mod 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/3/14)

Holy crap that is pretty!!!


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Looks like the guy makes it himself so I'm sure it will have a high price tag


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Lovely and distinguished indeed

I can picture a Baron or Lord in Britain taking a puff on that as he pulls up to an English Manor in his Rolls Royce with a polished wooden dashboard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (19/3/14)

Hi Vapers, anybody know where I can get replacement tanks, or a clear kit for my kayfun?


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely and distinguished indeed
> 
> I can picture a Baron or Lord in Britain taking a puff on that as he pulls up to an English Manor in his Rolls Royce with a polished wooden dashboard.



That is brilliant! If he ever wants to do a tv ad you should definitely be directing 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Have you checked with the certified dealers on this forum yet? If they don't have the only other place is fast tech.


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

snap thats beautiful


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

@JB1987 can you please post a link to that device?


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> @JB1987 can you please post a link to that device?



Sorry @johanct only saw this now, will go find it on the pc tomorrow and post the link, bit difficult on tapatalk


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Thank


JB1987 said:


> Sorry @johanct only saw this now, will go find it on the pc tomorrow and post the link, bit difficult on tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



Thanks @JB1987


----------



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

After a lot of searching I found the thread:
http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Kayfun-Kick-Mod?highlight=kayfun+kick??


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Thank


JB1987 said:


> Sorry @johanct only saw this now, will go find it on the pc tomorrow and post the link, bit difficult on tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



Thanks @JB1987


----------

